# Remplacer le ventilateur du TAM



## Superparati (7 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon cher Spartacus fonctionne depuis quelque temps avec un ventilateur qui fatigue de plus en plus.

Cela a commencé par une perte d'ailette et aujourd'hui celui-ci fait un bruit assez fort et fait trembler l'ensemble de la machine.
Du coup, je ne l'utilise plus très souvent, il a trop de risque de le bousiller.

Pour me sortir de ce léger problème, je dois remplacer le ventilateur.
Pour ceux qui connaissent, c'est celui près du HD, il fonctionne en permanence alimenté en 12V 130mA.






_Vue d'ensemble du berceau HD + ventilateurs_





_Le ventilateur fixé à son support qui lui même est fixé au berceau._​

Je vous glisse ces références OPF6015L-12MB-2 (12V, 130mA).
Fabriquant : Elina Fan.

En faisant quelque recherche sur internet, j'ai trouvé le même modèle sur ce site .
Commande de 25$ mini avec des frais de port de 90$ ^^ beaucoup trop cher.
Un topic sur le forum d'Apple traite du changement du ventilateur sans donner de solution hormis la piste cité ci-dessus.





_De plus près._​
Mon objectif est de remplacer à tout prix ce ventilateur soit par un identique ou un modèle compatible.


Je me permets de vous faire part d'un second problème, qui de toute façon sera soulevé lorsqu'il faudra remplacer ce fameux ventilateur !
J'ai ripé une des visses du berceau du ventilateur. Actuellement il m'est impossible de sortir le ventilateur pour le remplacer.



Je dois trouver comment débloquer cette situation et remplacer le ventilateur !
_- le Dremel pourrait m'aider à découper proprement la tête de vis pour créer une fente assez large pour la deviser à l'aide d'un tournevis plat. (j'ai déjà fait cette opération dans mon MBP ).  _
Autre solution, nous savons que les PM 5400 et 5500 partagent beaucoup de pièces dont ce fameux ventilateur &#8230;  

_Pascal77, si tu pouvais confirmer mes propos _

- Je pourrais toujours en récupérer un, même HS, et le greffer dans mon TAM 

Je suis à l'écoute de toute suggestion 
À vos claviers !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2011)

Pour le ventilo des 5400/5500 (et même des 52x0/53x0), il n'y en avait qu'un, qui, je pense, aspirait l'air au dessus de la carte mère et le soufflait dans le compartiment du tube de l'écran. C'est un ventilateur d'environ 10 cm de diamètre, de mémoire. Là, je n'ai pas le temps de regarder, mais je vérifierais en fin de matinée si c'est bien le même et reviendrais te le dire ici.


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2011)

hello

pour la vis "bousillée", je vois une ombre ce qui laisse supposer qu'elle est légèrement dévissée déjà , non ?

si oui, tu devrais pouvoir la pincer avec une pince coupante (mise verticalement donc) ...  

à tenter


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2011)

Bon, j'ai regardé, malheureusement, dans le take apart, je n'ai que la ref Apple, pas celle du fabricant, et Apple n'a pas publié de take apart pour le TAM, la seule chose qu'il y ait c'est "retour usine" pour tout ce qui n'est pas accessible à l'utilisateur. Toutefois, je te mets une photo du ventilo du 5500, malheureusement, il est fourni par Apple d'une seule pièce, carénage compris, donc, difficile de dire si c'est le même ou pas.


----------



## lpl (8 Février 2011)

Pour le vis il suffit de le percer avec une petite mèche acier à vitesse lente, tu trouves quelqu'un qui te tient l'aspirateur juste à côté pour éviter à la limaille de rentrer. Une fois que la tête sera dégagée tu pourras faire tourner le vis avec une petite pince.
J'ai déjà utilisée cette méthode avec succès.

*Ne fais pas l'apéro avant.  *


----------



## claude72 (8 Février 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> Cela a commencé par une perte d'ailette et aujourd'hui celui-ci fait un bruit assez fort et fait trembler l'ensemble de la machine.
> Du coup, je ne l'utilise plus très souvent, il a trop de risque de le bousiller.


Ah ben oui, c'est sûr qu'avec une pale en moins ça ne doit pas être équilibré, et que ça doit vibrer très fort... effectivement, il vaut mieux que tu ne le mettes plus en marche !!!





> J'ai ripé une des visses du berceau du ventilateur. Actuellement il m'est impossible de sortir le ventilateur pour le remplacer.


La vis est effectivement abîmée, mais seulement un peu abîmée et l'empreinte semble encore utilisable : apparemment, tu n'avais pas le bon tournevis, ou un tournevis en mauvais état... mais avec le bon tournevis en bon état et en appuyant fort, ça devrait être sauvable sans en arriver à des moyens sauvages.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> La vis est effectivement abîmée, mais seulement un peu abîmée et l'empreinte semble encore utilisable : apparemment, tu n'avais pas le bon tournevis, ou un tournevis en mauvais état... mais avec le bon tournevis en bon état et en appuyant fort, ça devrait être sauvable sans en arriver à des moyens sauvages.



Effectivement, c'est du Philips, si tu utilise un cruci normal, trop pointu, la pointe bloque au fond de l'empreinte et les ailettes ne "mordent" pas, il faut soit utiliser le bon Philips, soit, à la rigueur un cruciforme plus gros, ou un petit tournevis plat dont la largeur de la lame n'excède pas celle de la croix de la vis, en dernier recours.


----------



## Superparati (8 Février 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> hello
> 
> pour la vis "bousillée", je vois une ombre ce qui laisse supposer qu'elle est légèrement dévissée déjà , non ?
> 
> ...


L'ombre que tu aperçois est dû à l'éclairage. La vis n'a pas bougé d'un poil.


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour le ventilo des 5400/5500 (et même des 52x0/53x0), il n'y en avait qu'un, qui, je pense, aspirait l'air au dessus de la carte mère et le soufflait dans le compartiment du tube de l'écran. C'est un ventilateur d'environ 10 cm de diamètre, de mémoire. Là, je n'ai pas le temps de regarder, mais je vérifierais en fin de matinée si c'est bien le même et reviendrais te le dire ici.
> []
> Bon, j'ai regardé, malheureusement, dans le take apart, je n'ai que la ref Apple, pas celle du fabricant, et Apple n'a pas publié de take apart pour le TAM, la seule chose qu'il y ait c'est "retour usine" pour tout ce qui n'est pas accessible à l'utilisateur. Toutefois, je te mets une photo du ventilo du 5500, malheureusement, il est fourni par Apple d'une seule pièce, carénage compris, donc, difficile de dire si c'est le même ou pas.


Bon ce ventilateur n'est pas le même et n'est pas compatible à vu d'oeil.
J'attends l'avi d'un ami qui doit ouvrir son 5500 afin d'avancer.
Si oui, alors je ferai tout pour récupérer la pièce. Si non, je dois me rabattre sur le projet d'adapter un ventilateur.



lpl a dit:


> Pour le vis il suffit de le percer avec une petite mèche acier à vitesse lente, tu trouves quelqu'un qui te tient l'aspirateur juste à côté pour éviter à la limaille de rentrer. Une fois que la tête sera dégagée tu pourras faire tourner le vis avec une petite pince.
> J'ai déjà utilisée cette méthode avec succès.
> 
> *Ne fais pas l'apéro avant.  *


La dernière fois que j'ai ripé une vis, c'était l'une de celles qui fixent le superdrive des MacBook Pro unibody. Autant dire que c'est d'une autre pointure ! J'ai du y aller au dremel pour créer une nouvelle fente et sortir la vis avec un tournevis plat.
_L'apéro s'est fait après_



claude72 a dit:


> Ah ben oui, c'est sûr qu'avec une pale en moins ça ne doit pas être équilibré, et que ça doit vibrer très fort... effectivement, il vaut mieux que tu ne le mettes plus en marche !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, c'est du Philips, si tu utilise un cruci normal, trop pointu, la pointe bloque au fond de l'empreinte et les ailettes ne "mordent" pas, il faut soit utiliser le bon Philips, soit, à la rigueur un cruciforme plus gros, ou un petit tournevis plat dont la largeur de la lame n'excède pas celle de la croix de la vis, en dernier recours.



Les trois autres vis qui tiennent le berceau se sont parfaitement bien dévissées à l'aide d'un Phillips 00x50, la dernière me résiste !
J'ai un Phillips 1X100, le tournevis n'accroche rien, mais sa tête est fatiguée. Il me faut un bon compromis entre ces deux modèles, soit une tête un peu plus large.


Je vous remercie tous pour vos réponses


----------



## claude72 (8 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, c'est du Philips, si tu utilise un cruci normal, trop pointu,...


Ça dépend de ce que tu appelles un cruci "normal" !!! il y a deux type de vis (et donc de tournevis cruciforme) : le Philips (le plus ancien) et le Posidrive... donc je suppose que ce que tu considères comme un cruci "normal" est le Posidrive ?

(et effectivement l'utilisation d'un type au lieu d'un autre a tendance à faire des dégâts dans les empreintes des vis... et sur la pointe du tournevis !)


----------



## Superparati (9 Février 2011)

Je n'étais pas au courant qu'il existait deux types de tournevis cruciforme  ^-^

Mes tournevis sont de marque iBost dont le plus petit acheté fraichement l'an passé.
Je ne peux que m'en sortir avec vos conseils !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2011)

Ayant été recalé avec mention "à chier" à mon doctorat es-tournevis, je ne connaissais pas l'existence du posidrive, pour moi, il  existait deux types : le cruciforme (tout court, ou normal), pour lequel, on trouve les tournevis partout (et les vis nulle part :sick, et le Philips, dont on trouve les vis partout (et où il faut faire 15 boutiques pour trouver les tournevis correspondant :mouais.

Ainsi donc, tel monsieur Jourdain, qui faisait de la prose sans le savoir, j'usais du posidrive sans le savoir ! :rateau:


----------



## claude72 (9 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ayant été recalé avec mention "à chier" à mon doctorat es-tournevis, ...


Alors vite fait, un petit cours de rattrapage :

- les vis Philips ont une empreinte avec seulement une croix...
... et chez Facom (et quelques autres fabricants de tournevis) la référence du tournevis contient un "P" : par exemple "ACP 1-100" = tournevis cruciforme Philips taille n°1, avec une tige de 100 mm de longueur...

- le vis Pozidrive (ou (Posidrive) ont une empreinte avec une croix principale + des petites encoches supplémentaires entre chaque branche de la croix principale, formant ainsi une sorte de croix "secondaire"... (ou des petites "moustaches" entre les branches de la croix) qui correspondent sur le tournevis à des petites arêtes saillantes dans les creux entre les branches de la croix principale.
... et la référence des tournevis Pozidrive contient (selon les fabriquants) soit un "D" soit un "Z".


Bien-sûr, entre les deux modèles, les branches de la croix n'ont pas exactement la même forme (les bords de chaque branche du Philips ont un léger angle convergent vers l'extrémité, alors que celles du Pozidrive ont des bords bien parallèles), ni la même profondeur et la pointe n'a pas le même angle... donc l'utilisation d'un tournevis d'un modèle dans une vis de l'autre modèle fortement serrée se finit souvent par la destruction de l'empreinte de la vis et parfois par un émoussage du tournevis...

Et, chez Facom, pour premettre de les distinguer au premier coup d'oeil, les tournevis Philips ont une tige chromée et les Pozidrive ont une tige noire !





> le cruciforme (tout court, ou normal), pour lequel, on trouve les tournevis partout (et les vis nulle part :sick, et le Philips, dont on trouve les vis partout (et où il faut faire 15 boutiques pour trouver les tournevis correspondant :mouais.


En fait, le Philips a été le 1er... donc le "cruciforme" standard, c'est le Philips ! et le Pozidrive est apparu bien après !

Dans l'industrie, la mécanique, l'électronique, on trouve surtout des vis Philips...

... en revanche, dans le matériel grand-public ou le bâtiment on trouve plutôt des Pozidrive... par exemple, les vis "à placo-plâtre" auto-foreuses, donc les vis qui servent pour fixer des plaques de placo-plâtre sur des rails métalliques pour monter des cloisons ou des plafonds, sont des vis Pozidrive (et on voit très bien leurs 4 petites "moustaches").


Ce qui veut dire que si tu vas acheter des vis parker cruciformes à Leroy-Merlin, tu auras plutôt des Pozidrive... en revanche dans un poste de télévision ou un magnétoscope ou un Macintosh tu trouveras plutôt des Philips.

Quant aux tournevis, les 2 modèles se trouvent sans problème dans n'importe quel magasin de bricolage !
Mais quand tu veux acheter des embouts de vissage, à mettre sur une perceuse-visseuse-dévisseuse, comme c'est le plus souvent pour fixer des rangées de vis dans du placo sur des murs ou des plafonds, c'est le plus souvent du Pozidrive.


----------



## Superparati (10 Février 2011)

Pour faire simple, j'utilise le bon type de tournevis à savoir Phillips mais pas de la bonne taille 

Pascal77 pas de nouvelle sur un éventuel ventilateur compatible installé dans un ancien Mac ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> Pascal77 pas de nouvelle sur un éventuel ventilateur compatible installé dans un ancien Mac ?



Non, à moins que tu ne trouves la réf "Apple" du tien, et encore, même là, il n'y a guère de chance, le AM est probablement le seul Mac pour lequel Apple n'ait pas publié de "take apart" ! .

Le problème, c'est que la plupart des ventilos ont des fixations aux 4 coins de leur cage carrée celui là, ça a l'air d'être spécial, comme fixation


----------



## Superparati (10 Février 2011)

J'ai trouvé la référence du ventilateur sur le site 20thanniversarymac.



> Fan Assembly used on Apple Twentieth Anniversary Mac (TAM) code named Spartacus. This fan is mounted on to the HD Bracket.
> 
> Manufacturer: Elina Fan
> Model: OPF6015L-12MB-2 (12V, 130mA)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2011)

A priori, ce modèle n'est utilisé sur aucun autre modèle de mac, je pense que c'est une fabrication spéciale pour le Spartacus !


----------



## Superparati (11 Février 2011)

Coup dur 

Je me permets encore d'espérer remplacer ce ventilateur par un modèle identique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> Coup dur
> 
> Je me permets encore d'espérer remplacer ce ventilateur par un modèle identique.



Le problème sera de le trouver !


----------



## daffyb (11 Février 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> Alors vite fait, un petit cours de rattrapage :
> 
> - les vis Philips ont une empreinte avec seulement une croix...
> ... et chez Facom (et quelques autres fabricants de tournevis) la référence du tournevis contient un "P" : par exemple "ACP 1-100" = tournevis cruciforme Philips taille n°1, avec une tige de 100 mm de longueur...
> ...


Tout bon, sauf pour les vis placo qui sont des vis philips, et bien souvent les vis à bois sont du pozi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------

Les américains ayant le sens du service et le respect du client, je chercherais ici : http://www.hitekelec.com/elinafancatalog.htm
Sinon, voir du coté du constructeur directement


----------



## claude72 (11 Février 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> Tout bon, sauf pour les vis placo qui sont des vis philips, et bien souvent les vis à bois sont du pozi


Effectivement, tu as raison : j'ai confondu les vis à placo avec les vis à bois... désolé, et merci d'avoir rectifié !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2011)

Bon, s'cusez moi de mettre un tour de vis, là, mais si on revenait au ventilo du TAM


----------



## Superparati (12 Février 2011)

Du coup que me conseillez vous comme tournevis pour dévisser la vis sans la détruire ?

J'ai du Phillips 00x50 et du 1x100.


----------



## Invité (12 Février 2011)

Essaie avec celui qui accroche le mieux !

De toutes façons ta un dremel, non ?
Alors, ta plus petite mèche, une vitesse très lente, de la patience, de la stabilité aussi !


----------



## claude72 (12 Février 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> Du coup que me conseillez vous comme tournevis pour dévisser la vis sans la détruire ?
> 
> J'ai du Phillips 00x50 et du 1x100.


Je n'ai pas de TAM pour y regarder, mais ce genre de ventilo tient souvent avec des vis de 3 mm... et normalement une vis de 3 mm a une empreinte Philips n°2...
... mais Apple a souvent tendance à diminuer la taille des empreintes de ses vis (ce qui les rend d'autant plus fragiles !!!), et je pense que les vis Apple de 3 mm comme celles qu'on voit sur ta photo ont une empreinte Philips n°1...
(mais il faudrait peut-être essayer un Philips n°2)

Quant au n° 00, cette taille de tournevis est plutôt pour des vis de diamètre inférieur à 2 mm.


----------



## jcfaggia (13 Février 2011)

Avec ça devant l'ordi, tu n'as plus de problème de vis....


----------



## Superparati (13 Février 2011)

jcfaggia a dit:


> Avec ça devant l'ordi, tu n'as plus de problème de vis....



 C'est effectivement une solution jcfaggia ! Mais je perds un peu en esthétique, juste un petit peu surtout pour le Spartacus !


----------



## Superparati (15 Mars 2011)

Pour me répondre à moi même  j'ai trouvé un site exceptionnel !

Il dispose d'un certain nombre de pièces pour le TAM pas trop chers 

J'ai trouvé ma pièce pour 21,5&#8364; frais de port inclus  Je suis impatient de la récupérer.

Cependant, il m'est toujours impossible de retirer la fameuse vis .


----------



## Superparati (11 Avril 2011)

Nouveau tournevis, nouvel espoir !

Acheté ce samedi, je me suis appliqué à renouer avec l'idée de remplacer le ventilateur 
Le tournvis en main, je pointe la tête du philipps dans les fentes de la vis cruciforme, un peu d'huile de coude et de la poigne, la vis a cédée !!!

Qu'il est silencieux !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> *La* tournvis en main &#8230; *la* vis a cédée !!!



Entre filles &#8230; 

  

EDIT : Si tu en trouves un deuxième &#8230; Tu pourras jouer du TAM TAM ! :rateau:


----------



## Superparati (11 Avril 2011)

de TAM ? de ventilateur ? de tournevis (la)


----------



## claude72 (11 Avril 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> Nouveau tournevis, nouvel espoir !
> (...)
> ... la vis a cédée !!!


Bon, si la vis a cédé, c'est que le tournevis devait être adapté à cette vis...

... alors pourrais-tu nous dire quel type EXACT de tournevis tu as utilisé ? que l'on sache enfin quelle est l'empreinte de cette vis mystère !!!


----------



## Superparati (11 Avril 2011)

Oui bien entendu.
En même temps j'ai un peu honte  je connaissais en moi la réponse  un tournevis cruciforme type Philipps taille CR-VPH1 et très certainement du 1x100

Comme quoi il est utile de remplacer de temps en temps son matériel


----------



## claude72 (12 Avril 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> un tournevis cruciforme type Philipps taille CR-VPH1


PH1 = empreinte Philips n°1...

... et donc c'est bien ce que je pensais : c'est une vis de 3 mm avec une empreinte plus petite que la normale, fréquente sur les Mac.

(c'est le genre de gag que l'on trouve aussi sur les vis de fixation du disque-dur des iMac ou de mon G4 : c'est du Philips n°1, alors que normalement ça devrait être du Philips n°2... d'où des vis fragiles)


----------



## Superparati (13 Avril 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> PH1 = empreinte Philips n°1...
> 
> ... et donc c'est bien ce que je pensais : c'est une vis de 3 mm avec une empreinte plus petite que la normale, fréquente sur les Mac.
> 
> (c'est le genre de gag que l'on trouve aussi sur les vis de fixation du disque-dur des iMac ou de mon G4 : c'est du Philips n°1, alors que normalement ça devrait être du Philips n°2... d'où des vis fragiles)



Lorsque tu dis "PH1 = empreinte Philips n°1..."il s'agit ni plus ni moins que du cruciforme Philipps 1x100 ?


----------



## claude72 (13 Avril 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> Lorsque tu dis "PH1 = empreinte Philips n°1..."il s'agit ni plus ni moins que du cruciforme Philipps 1x100 ?


Oui !

Dans "Philips 1x100" :

 le "Philips 1" veut dire "Philips n°1"

 et le "100" veut dire que la tige du tournevis mesure 100 mm de longueur.


----------



## Superparati (13 Avril 2011)

en même temps

PH sont les initiales de philipps ^^ 
Cela prouve bien qu'hier je n'avais pas envi de réfléchir 

Merci pour ce rappel


----------

